# Oil Dri ???



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

soil master is it made by OilDri the same stuff sold in walmart can you use this ???


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I made a post about this a while back and got mixed answers.
Yes you can, it is a little different as far a percentages of Iron and what not, but You can use it and I think it is a charcoal color.

I will try to find my post about that and link you to it.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Here it is

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ic-substrates/37943-sms-charcoal-oil-dri.html


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

hey golalcreas i could not get to the web site


----------



## AMidnightSoul (Apr 12, 2004)

The links aren't posting right. Take off the http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/!p! at the beginning of the link & then go to the address.


----------

